# Work and Travel Sydney



## bethhoddinott (Mar 20, 2017)

Hey! 

Me and 2 of my friends are heading out to OZ in October on a work and travel visa.

We are starting off in Sydney and hoping to spend up to 2-3 months working there before we move on to the next place. 

We are wanting accommodation that is a bit more permanent than staying in a hostel. 

Can anybody recommend houses/flat shares and what options are available for that length of time? 
Also, what areas are the most affordable? 

Thanks in advance 
Beth


----------

